
A Female Artist Who Shaped Manga History - apollinaire
https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/08/kuniko-tsurita-literary-manga-history-gender/614971/
======
Animats
CLAMP has probably been more influential. They're four women from Osaka who
have been turning out manga for over 30 years.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clamp_(manga_artists)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clamp_\(manga_artists\))

~~~
mrob
Another candidate (and the first person I thought of when I read the HN link
title):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumiko_Takahashi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumiko_Takahashi)

~~~
thaumasiotes
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naoko_Takeuchi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naoko_Takeuchi)
?

Female artists aren't exactly unknown.

~~~
Obsnold
Just to add to the list. My favorite manga was written by a woman (Full Metal
Alchemist).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiromu_Arakawa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiromu_Arakawa)

~~~
searchableguy
Add

dorohedoro:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorohedoro](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorohedoro)

Some mind blowingly creative stuff!

March comes in like a lion:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_Comes_In_like_a_Lion](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_Comes_In_like_a_Lion)

Wholesome.

~~~
rowanG077
March comes in like a lion blew me away!

~~~
searchableguy
If you liked that, you shoud also check out monogatari series, tatami galaxy.

------
b0rsuk
We need some articles along the lines "A male artist...". You know, because
equality cuts both ways. If you elevate one sex over the other, you're being
sexist.

English is my second language and it has genderless nouns by default. That's
enough if equality is really what you want.

~~~
b0rsuk
Imagine a headline "A Male Artist Who Shaped Manga History". That would sound
ridiculous. A headline with "female" is the same kind thing if you like
equality.

